

Classy Characters — Use nicer typography in your everyday writing - rafBM
http://heliom.ca/en/blog/classy-characters

======
drallison
Why is this posting limited to Apple machines (MAC and iOS)? Shouldn't the
"How To" also include Linux and Windows variations?

------
plehoux
Interesting, I effectively always use ' as an apostrophe.

